# Can I be really nosey and ask what you have to pay for?



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

I know each clinic is different but just wondering what everyone has had to pay for? How many consultations did you have to pay for? I dont mean to be nosey, its just that my dad has offered to help and I'm trying to work out how much to ask for?


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

Muffin at my clinic my treatment was free I didn't pay anything as I was the donor But I think some clinics charge for extra procedures such as icsi.


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya,

Most clinics will have price lists on their website? I know that Care do. 

As an egg donor we paid a set £500 for all drugs, IVF and consultations. We also had to pay for donor sperm at £600 but this gave us icsi for free. plus everyone pays the hfea fee of £105.

Then if you have eggs that are good enough to freeze you'll have to pay for that too... And then for FET if needed.

But... Every clinic is different. What area do you live in? Do you know which are you nearest or preferred clinic?

K


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

I'm in Leicestershire but looking to have treatment in coventry or burton. I'm just a bit worried about the consultations being £150 each, they might make us have a few


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

Just call the clinic and put your mind at rest! I was never charged for a consultation..or even the follow up consultation after our negative cycle.

Let us know what they say.

K
X


----------

